# ccfl tube in laser printers [pics]



## Illum (May 10, 2007)

whats the rated voltage input for the inverters used in laser printers anyone know?

In an attempt to harvest resistors from electronics tossed out had me standing in the shed taking apart a laser printer for over two hours...
I bought the printer awhile ago....then gradually the print quality dwindles and I decided to toss it out...before I toss any electronics I salvage what I can in terms of screws, LCD, resistors, and hookupwire before tossing the plastic frame.

heres some pics of the lamp, which works perfectly before I started unscrewing Im thinking of using it in my PC...but I dont know what voltage to put into the driver


 


lamp with driver connected to a controller which drives the scanner's stepping motor

heres pics of the controller module front and back, I didnt see any indication of voltage specs, but I suppose you normally dont etch that on PCB anyway


 



any ideas?

the laser printer is a fax/scanner/printer/copier made by Brother, model MFC-6800


----------



## carbine15 (May 10, 2007)

I guess 12 volts. Apply 9v battery to the black and red wires and you should see the tube start to light. If it tries and doesn't quite light up.. it's 12 volts you need. DC in AC out. AC is pretty high voltage BTW so don't pinch those white wires together or it'll short through the insulation.


----------



## winny (May 10, 2007)

Probably 12 V, as Illum_the_nation said. If you have access to a variable DC-source, connect it and ramp up the voltage until it starts and lighten up (enough).


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2007)

ill hook it up to my variable power supply for a test, thanks. my supply goes up only to 12, I was thinking of something higher...since the DC cooling fan in the printer with 24 VDC




carbine15 said:


> don't pinch those white wires together or it'll short through the insulation.


shorting through insulation? how does that work? 
the wires were paired and fitted pretty snugly below a plastic tab which I broke off trying to unscrew a screw right below it


----------



## carbine15 (May 10, 2007)

trust me.. I've shocked myself through wires just like that.. it's a mild shock.. go ahead and pinch them wires together after you plug in 12 volts. Just a light pinch =*zap*


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2007)

well....12V @ 1 amp lights it half way
15V @ 1 amp lights it completely...but very dim compared to the brightness of a functional laser copier

since my cheapo power supply is 1 amp max, could that be the issue or do this thing really run on 24V...


----------



## DM51 (May 10, 2007)

Pure guesswork, but those lamps are pretty bright, and 12v @ 1A = 12watts, which I wouldn't think is anywhere near enough. Try a car battery instead of your 1A psu? If it's still dim with that, then you'll know it needs a higher voltage.


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2007)

well....I guess i can siphon off my jumpstarter via the cig plug
last time I tried to do so I shorted the assembly and my 24 gauge hookupwire instaflashed oo:


----------



## Minjin (May 10, 2007)

It would be neat if you could make it into a lantern powered by 8D cells. Good luck!


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2007)

Minjin said:


> It would be neat if you could make it into a lantern powered by 8D cells. Good luck!



hopefully if it works on 12V that might be feasibe


----------



## snakebite (May 12, 2007)

its probably 24v.
btw old junk scanners are a good source of ccfl tubes and inverters.
most run from 12v.


----------

